# Driving Instructor



## Nashyboyo

Is it possible to become a driving instructor in Japan. I'm assuming all you would need is the licence, the language ability and the experience of driving in Japan for a certain amount of time.

Do you think Japanese people would want to learn how to drive from a foreignor?


----------



## synthia

Driving instruction is a big deal in Japan. You must take formal instruction to get a license, and it is fairly expensive. I would assume that being an instructor would require even stricter qualifications. Even in the US, I think you have to complete a course to be a driving instructor.


----------



## Nashyboyo

synthia said:


> Driving instruction is a big deal in Japan. You must take formal instruction to get a license, and it is fairly expensive. I would assume that being an instructor would require even stricter qualifications. Even in the US, I think you have to complete a course to be a driving instructor.


Thanks

Do you know of a franchise or popular chain of driving schools out there? Teaching english appears to be the only type of job a gaijin can go for and I'm trying to find something else to do. Living in Tokyo full time would be amazing!


----------



## larabell

I also would assume the qualifications are not trivial. But I doubt that being of Japanese descent would be a requirement. So... assuming you did have the qualifications, passed the tests, and your Japanese were up to the task (like... near-native fluency), would Japanese want to take lessons from you?

My gut feel is that a good number of students wouldn't much care. They go to driving school because it's required to get a new license -- not because they're all that interested in the subtle nuances of vehicular navigation. The school's perception that they *might* lose students as a result could be a problem -- it's pretty hard to prove racial discrimination in cases like that, especially if there is a good supply of qualified native teachers ready to take the position. On the other hand... combining driving school with English conversation practice might give one school a marketing advantage over the others so you might have a shot if you can pass whatever exams they throw your way.


----------

